# 11,000 cars stolen in Egypt since revolution started



## hhaddad

How many were carjackings and how many before January 25?

11,000 cars stolen in Egypt since revolution started: Police General - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## GM1

Lately I have noticed that there are a number of cars without license plate. The police don't care, I have tried to tell two different police men about a car driving in front of me(without the license plate), but he said that this person will get it tomorrow. How does he know?? But if such a car is in an accident, it can't be tracked down! For me, these car owners maybe want to do something illegal!


----------



## gerhardme1954

I'll take my chances in Cairo anytime compared to Johannesburg back home in South Africa. We have maybe a thousand "desert bulbuls" back there, and they carry AK 47's and will not hesitate to use them...with an almost 50% real unemployment rate they have little to lose themselves.


----------



## hhaddad

gerhardme1954 said:


> I'll take my chances in Cairo anytime compared to Johannesburg back home in South Africa. We have maybe a thousand "desert bulbuls" back there, and they carry AK 47's and will not hesitate to use them...with an almost 50% real unemployment rate they have little to lose themselves.


Its not just AK 47's here it 's anti aircraft missiles and RPG'S as well.

Youm7 English Edition | Investigations continue into confiscated weapons near Suez


----------



## gerhardme1954

Personally I doubt that. The police stations robbed were mostly robbed of pistols and the older timber butt AK 47 and a few stations had light machine guns. To use a RPG takes skill and real training. I nearly lost a thumb with one of those during our local little war of the seventies up on the border between Namibia and Angola. Anti aircraft missiles are expensive and only allocated to special task forces, (they were not lying around in Police Stations) so not likely to be in their hands, and anyway, you dont just pull a trigger, and arming them, and making the payload hot takes real good training and in the field experience.


----------



## hhaddad

gerhardme1954 said:


> Personally I doubt that. The police stations robbed were mostly robbed of pistols and the older timber butt AK 47 and a few stations had light machine guns. To use a RPG takes skill and real training. I nearly lost a thumb with one of those during our local little war of the seventies up on the border between Namibia and Angola. Anti aircraft missiles are expensive and only allocated to special task forces, (they were not lying around in Police Stations) so not likely to be in their hands, and anyway, you dont just pull a trigger, and arming them, and making the payload hot takes real good training and in the field experience.


The origin is Libya not local.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Impractical weapons in an urban environment, you want to steel a car, not destroy half a suburb...those kind of weapons makes better cash for there owners when they smuggle them through to the arms bazaars in Kazakhstan. They normally swop for drugs and then bring that back to Cairo, and get a lot more money than what a couple cars are worth. The ones taken in Libya is definately en-route there and the likely buyers is the friendly local Al Qaeda merchant...and I would say they would pay about US$2000 to 3000 for the american one (they like that one after what it did to Russian attack helicopters in the Afghanistan war with the USSR -easy to use, dont kick the &^%$ out of you), and about 800 to 1400 $ for the east european one...not so accurate and has a mule kick.


----------



## aykalam

gerhardme1954 said:


> those kind of weapons makes better cash for there owners when they smuggle them through to the arms bazaars in Kazakhstan.


I don't think you need to go that far, we are next to Gaza. And not so long ago both AK47s AND RPGs were used in El-Arish, north Sinai, not quite AQ territory


----------



## iCaesar

And still counting....


----------



## iCaesar

gerhardme1954 said:


> I'll take my chances in Cairo anytime compared to Johannesburg back home in South Africa. We have maybe a thousand "desert bulbuls" back there, and they carry AK 47's and will not hesitate to use them...with an almost 50% real unemployment rate they have little to lose themselves.


We are turning into something worse ... just wait and see and get your things ready to evacuate anytime


----------



## MaidenScotland

2 cars stolen in the street behind me yesterday afternoon... right next to the police station!


----------



## Biffy

The thing about the RPG's is true - they don't use them to blow up cars - they use them to blow up building - or at least use them as a threat! In their little turf wars in the burbs of Cairo.
There are some mafia type groups here who have them.

I have a friend who has been shown them (not to use against him i might add)!

as for cars stolen / carjacked - more now than before the revolution.

That's what half of the road blocks are looking for - i must drive through at least 20 - 30 a week here in 6th october.
A couple of weeks ago every road was stopped due to the police road blocks - as a policeman with his family was car jacked here in 6th october!!


----------



## Guest

I remember just reading yesterday some news about how lucrative the arms smuggling business was in Sinai and Upper Egypt. The news piece mentions the weapons mentioned in this thread and has pictures.

Lucrative business of arms smuggling in Egypt


----------

